
Poland’s Crooked Forest - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/31/science/crooked-forest-poland-theories.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
notatoad
if that was supposed to be a demonstration of samsung's 360 degree cameras and
video, i'm unimpressed. the image quality was terrible, and the video paused
and couldn't be resumed before i could actually see the crooked forest - it
just lies somewhere down that road i guess.

luckily, google image search has got me covered. if anybody else is curious
and similarly frustrated by the format provided, here's what it looks like:

[http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/crooked-...](http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/crooked-forest-12.jpg)

~~~
ferongr
The problem seems to be not the hardware but the huge amounts of pixels that
require to be captured. 360 degree cameras already capture something
comparable to 4k, but it's not enough.

~~~
askvictor
Even low end cameras capture in the order of 10 megapixels nowadays, which is
around the res of 4k screens. It shouldn't be much of a stretch to go to 20 or
30 megapixels for this sort of thing (yes, optics and sensor size are also
very relevant)

~~~
ferongr
The NYT article shows a 360 video and not static images (note the movement of
the tree branches).

------
fiftyacorn
Im sure i seen this on reddit a few years ago and someone said that they used
to pre-curve wood for making cart wheels. Dont know if it sounds true - but
sounds plausible

~~~
wolfgang42
From the article:

> The prevailing hypothesis is that farmers manipulated the trees in the 1930s
> to use their bent wood for furniture or ship building, but that the war
> prevented them from following through. [...]

> “Because there are so many crooked trees in this stand, I would proceed with
> caution concluding it being human-caused, even though that is a definite
> possibility” wrote Dr. Remphrey in an email.

~~~
fiftyacorn
fair enough - the article site didnt work that well on my phone

------
armenarmen
We've got a fair amount of these around my parent's home south of Denver.
Growing up we were told that they were Indian trail markers. I figured that
given how young the trees were it was probably just a parasite.

